# It breaks my heart...



## Fiona (Sep 22, 2010)

I went into this small, independent pet-store yesterday, just to check out the rats and do some homework before I get my ratties in a few weeks..

Anyway, I went to the small animal section, and I saw only one rat alone in a tiny, plastic cage.... It broke my heart. He looked like he'd been there a while, because he was obviously an older rat (guessing because of his size), he was just sitting there, hunched in the corner of this tiny cage, no toys apart from one wooden chew thing, and he just looked at me with these big eyes....

I'm new to rats, not experienced at all, so I don't know if I should even consider it, but every ounce of my being wanted to take him home and give him a good life... I just worry that due to his age and having been alone and not handled, he might be ill, or hard to tame?

So sad... I can't stop thinking of him...


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm just going to say this,always follow your heart. I've had too turn so many away since I was at my own limit. If you think you can give him a good life mi say why not?


----------



## trematode (Sep 8, 2012)

If you've seen cases of neglect or abuse in this pet store, do not purchase the rat. Your money will only be going to buy more animals and putting them in this situation. If this pet store is selling rats individually and telling customers it is okay, I would not support them with my dollars. I recommend looking for a breeder, checking shelters and checking the classifieds before purchasing rats from a store (which most likely came from an animal mill)


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

As much as I hate to say it, trematode is right. The saddest part about this is that this rat will be replaced with another, and another, and another after that. It really is heartbreaking.


----------



## TheRatPack8 (Dec 10, 2012)

If you really want him then go for it, I understand the pet shop no no but it's never going to work out that, that pet shop is going to stop selling rats when there are snake owners out there. 
My question to you now is are you willing to work with this rat? I mean regularly at for at least 4 hours a day AND take on another rat so he can have a buddy? Can you work through any antisocial behavior towards you when you first get him? 



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

I agree that if he's captured your heart, you should give him a home. He will need a buddy and he will probably need a lot of work to be tame, but the best companions sometimes begin that way. 
I am concerned about this particular store if they are willing to treat a rat that way. If you feel comfortable, it might be worth it to politely let the pet store owners know that his accommodations are far from adequate and that it is in their best interest to create a better environment for their rats if they intend to continue selling them. While most rats will sell eventually, healthy, well-adjusted rats will sell in a heart beat. No one can resist a healthy-looking fuzz ball that will come up to the bars/glass of it's cage to greet you and hop into your hand or onto your shoulder. So it's not just good for the rats to have better care and accommodations, it's better for the shop. I'm not sure that this conversation has made any real change so far in my area, but it's always been well-recieved and it's worth a shot if you're up to it.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

I agree if you've fallen for this guy then go for it! Pet stores are going to make money no matter what & it would be better than him ending up as snake food or something...he can't help his situation.As long as you are aware he maybe nippy & need time & patience to gain his trust....but you never know, he could be a sweetie & just need a chance.If you do get him, you have all of us on this forum willing to give you tips & advice Keep us posted!


----------



## Mousey (Oct 23, 2012)

With pet stores, it is constantly a battle of following your heart or following your morals. You know your morals are correct, being that you don't want to support the pet store in any way, shape, or form. However, at least for me, it is not every day I walk into a pet store and cannot sleep because I can't get their sad eyes out of my mind. Sometimes, unexplainably, you have to follow your heart. This has only happened once for me. I could barely sleep after seeing the poor thing (messed up eye, scarred up face, one testicle) and went back the next day. He was in a closed up tub in the back room, his fate had been determind because he wouldn't stop attacking the other rats in the same tank as him, even females. The pet store had determind he was going to be frozen food - have his head smacked on a hard surface and fed to a snake. Heartbeat gone. Stopped. You, see, it is that that is hard for me to grasp. The concept of that beating heart. This pet store gave him to me for free, as he was already very "odd...special" looking as it was. My love for him was not returned, though. He was a vicious little biter - he would grab and CHOMP CHOMP CHOMP PULL CHOMP. He made a complete holey mess out of the gloves I tried to handle him with. Now all of the employees at that pet store were young ladies, and I am a young lady as well. And I think they didn't treat him so well, and I looked and smelled like them, and he wasn't havin' it. Even opening his cage and getting his food bowl was impossible, the hand and the glove were both his enemy. Well, one day an amazing woman named Mary came to see all of my ratties, and take some of my rescues to another rescue. Mr. Grumpy was in a box labeled, "Grumpy Old Man". Mary was immedietly attracted to his little box and asked about him, why he was so grumpy. Well as soon as she saw the little guy, it was love at first sight. He never bit her, only sniffed. She got him neutered, and he is now happy as can be living with her, a cozy cage in her bedroom, named Saul. I had a feeling with this guy that I can't quite explain. Although I wasn't his human, I honestly believe I was his path to Mary - and that brings me much joy. Here are some pictures of the new and improved, Saul: http://www.rattieworldocomfort.com/pets/data/Saul.html and http://www.rattieworldocomfort.com/pets/data/Saulpics1.html


----------



## RatGirl_Red (Nov 26, 2012)

i also think you follow your heart...

we walked into petsmart one day and hubby went to see the cats...this big ugly dirty cat stared at us...i asked to hold him and he climbed on me, holding me with his little paws and just purred into my neck. i wanted to cry when we left. he was "the one" and i got the okay to get him a couple days later and i am so glad i did. 

In another instance...I went to the shelter...cause i like torturing myself. beaaautiful long haired white cat with a black spot hat over one ear. i literally mulled over the thought of her..its been 2 years now, and i still wish i had gotten her.


----------



## Mousey (Oct 23, 2012)

RatGirl_Red said:


> In another instance...I went to the shelter...cause i like torturing myself. beaaautiful long haired white cat with a black spot hat over one ear. i literally mulled over the thought of her..its been 2 years now, and i still wish i had gotten her.


 Gahh that's terrible  I know that gut wrenching feeling. Life lessons to follow your heart, I guess. I had that happen with a pit bull at an overloaded Humane Society down South...literally hundreds of dogs but this one huge white pit bull was jumping on his kennel door, screaming at the top of his lungs, and nobody would go hear his kennel. Everyone quickly shuffled by thinking he was just another "vicious pit bull". I walked up to his kennel and knelt down and whispered to him, and he stopped jumping and sat there with me, eye to eye, I pet him through the cage bars and when I stood up and left, he started making a ruckuss again. Just unsure how to get the attention of the people constantly passing him by.


----------



## urfavrotquack (Dec 18, 2012)

My thoughts are, go back and ask to handle him a bit. See how he takes it. If your heart is still saying "do it", well...do it. 

I went to the local animal rescue the other day to see if they had any rats that needed homes. I asked the lady working and she said they didn't have any at the moment. I asked to go look at the other animals and she told me to go ahead...Well, at the last minute I decided going to look would be a terrible idea. It'd just break my heart because I'm at my pet limit. I couldn't rescue anyone even if i wanted to. And I'm the type of person that would hurt over that for weeks after. I can't even watch the ASPCA commercials. I turn into a sobbing wreck.


----------



## RatGirl_Red (Nov 26, 2012)

Mousey said:


> Gahh that's terrible  I know that gut wrenching feeling. Life lessons to follow your heart, I guess. I had that happen with a pit bull at an overloaded Humane Society down South...literally hundreds of dogs but this one huge white pit bull was jumping on his kennel door, screaming at the top of his lungs, and nobody would go hear his kennel. Everyone quickly shuffled by thinking he was just another "vicious pit bull". I walked up to his kennel and knelt down and whispered to him, and he stopped jumping and sat there with me, eye to eye, I pet him through the cage bars and when I stood up and left, he started making a ruckuss again. Just unsure how to get the attention of the people constantly passing him by.


ya and its hard to think about where they are now, i try not to. we couldnt get her, were not in a stable living situation. i called though every now and then, and she was there 7 months. idk if she was PTS or adopted. she was so quiet and just looked so regal and she purred without being touched when i talked to her. blah.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm staying out of the politics. Meet the rat. If he is tame and friendly and likes you he's a viable option. As in he may have been raised in a good home and turned in by a customer who couldn't keep him. Or he may be handled by the employees, or he just might have a great personality. If he's tame and friendly, he might make a nice pet for a new rat owner. OTHERWISE leave him be! Unsocialized older rats are usually not suitable for beginners.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks for all of your helpful replies and advice.

I've still not been able to get this little buddy out of my head, so I have decided I will visit the pet store next week. If he is still there (something tells me he will be!) I will ask about some info and background on him, and also if I can handle him and hold him. If he seems okay and not to difficult for me (a beginner) I think I'll offer the little mite a home. I'll update if I have any news  x


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

If I were to follow my heart and adopt all the animals that pulled on its strings...well, I'd probably find myself featured on an episode of Animal Hoarders.


----------



## Possum Rat (Dec 30, 2012)

I totally agree with all the above comments.
If you have fell for him then go GET him. Yes there will be others...one after another, BUT this one will have a great home & know love. Generally evry one wants a "baby", but the big guys need homes too. 

It's a never ending story. We cant save them all, but for some, we can give them a happy life for however long they live. 

My guy I just bought from Petsmart about 3 weeks ago is an "older" guy but am glad I chose him, as he is shy and skiddish and does not like other people near him other than me, so I feel I am able to give him a good life.


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

RatGirl_Red said:


> In another instance...I went to the shelter...cause i like torturing myself. beaaautiful long haired white cat with a black spot hat over one ear. i literally mulled over the thought of her..its been 2 years now, and i still wish i had gotten her.


I too have done that. "Cause I like torturing myself." I have 2 that I remember, an orange Manx and one of the most beautiful Siamese I have ever seen. What made that heartbreaking is in the bio it said, My owner cryed to give me up, but could not take me to her new appt. Ouch. 

When it comes to pets,cats rats dogs or anything...I am serendipitus. If it is meant to be it will be. I guess that means follow your heart.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 22, 2010)

I really could do with advice. Went back to pet store today and the rat is still there, a male of eight months! I asked for some info- the rat is alone as his other 4 siblings were purchased but not him. It's so sad! The shop assistant said he is handled regularly due to feeding and cage cleaning but he is a skittish and nervous shy boy. When I went to the cage he tried to hide. I just wanna give him a good home but my question to you all is this- as a person new to rats am I taking on too much of a challenge? What do u think? Shall I try or hope a more experienced owner comes along? Xx


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Did you try & pick him up? It is good he is hiding rather than going to bite...to me it sounds like he would be pretty easy to work with. My 2 boys were like this & they warmed up quickly with treats & gentle forced socialization.If you are willing to work with this guy then I don't see a problem. Did the staff handle him in front of you?


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

I only have one suggestion: see if you can pick him up and hold him for at least a few minutes. If you can't pick him up or if you can, but can't keep him comfortably on your person (hands, shoulder, etc) then he might not be a good starter rat. As a first timer, you need a rat you can easily pick up and handle without fear. Just use your best judgement; if you think you can handle him, get him. If you think you can't, don't. People on this forum don't know what you can handle because they're not you. I'm sure you'll make the right decision.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Agreed! If he makes you nervous, then certainly do not get him....even tho it will be sad to leave him, sometimes we just can't save them all. But if your up for the challenge & your gut is telling you to go for it, then get him. We can all make suggestions & have our opinions, but ultimately its your choice


----------



## TheRatPack8 (Dec 10, 2012)

If YOU think can do it, then I say go for it. I took a skittish rat on because I loved her coat and I was able to do it but that was because I had time and patience. If you don't have those two things then no you shouldn't get him. In the end no matter what we say here you need to be honest with yourself note than anything and know for sure that you can handle the time it will take to work with this boy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fiona (Sep 22, 2010)

I will go back to the store soon, and if he is still there, I shall ask to handle him. I just want to make a decision once and for all.
Bless the poor little boy - all those long months on his own.....


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

hhhmmm... handling him may make him defensive or nervous... if he's older, and never been handled, he might even bite... 

just see if you can move slowly around him, give him some treats while in the cage... see if he is able to warm up even a little. if he loves food, you're in the game! bring some healthy cereal with you... he will need a loottt of work though (speaking from experience) and time. if hes neglected, he'll need to learn to trust you... 

the pet store will stay in business regardless. what you SHOULD do, is purchase the rat, and then have a serious discussion/write a letter to them letting them know why they should stop selling rats as pets. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mousey (Oct 23, 2012)

If you are afraid to touch him, how are you going to adopt him? I don't think that because he is skittish he is "too much of a challenge", even for 'beginners'...many rats will be skittish and scared when they first come to you, especially from pet stores and even from rescues. I have never had a pet store rat come to me confident. And that is exactly what he lacks...confidence. This is why he is skittish, and his lack of a cage mate is only making this worse (particularly since he had a few and they were all taken away one by one). He will only gain this confidence through handling. Of course, the only thing holding you back is if you will be fearful to handle him. Honestly, I don't think he will bite you. If he was a biter, the pet store employees would know it. I don't know what all of this non-sense is about high chances of him biting. I have rescued at least 100 rats. Guess how many I have been bitten by... 3. One was 3 years old and had never been handled. One was a mother. One had been tortured (missing eye, testicle, scarred face and stomach) and had a mental disability.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

omg, seriously tortured??? what is wrong with people!!! .. and yeah, one of my girls is a rescue... they're just a time investment so that they can build up trust  im still sayin go for it if you like him... 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

and mousey... i had always heard that rats who were not well socialized might be afraid and bite... actually i think there a couple threads in the forum about that... but i could be wrong, and maybe some rats are just biters regardless? im not really the rat expert lol... 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

My fella and I were in Pets at Home one time to have a look at the adoption centre, there was a beautiful big dumbo boy there all alone. He was lying down looking sad and bored and when we approached the glass for a closer look, he actually snarled, drawing his lips back and baring his teeth in a very threatening way. His size suggested he was at least a year old. Despite the apparently aggressive response to our attention we had to have a look at him, there was something about his big dark eyes we fell for right away. I knew that at his age and massive size, plus the snarling, nobody was likely to look twice at him. In my arms, he wriggled a bit but settled down quickly and we knew we had to take him, to save him from his obvious lonliness. As we were gathering supplies, the mananger came and informed us that he had a friend who had been put in a separate cage in the back of the shop after needing to be checked by their in-store vet due to sniffles; another big male dumbo, an albino rex who looked at least one year old. We were told that they were in their twilight years and needed a forever retirement home for the time they had left, ideally together. We felt so bad for them being separated and kept alone, so we took the other boy immediately; twilight years my arse, we had 2 wonderful years with them and while the rex never quite got over his occasional nipping (their previous owners had abandoned them in a box and they had major trust issues, especially about being picked up) they turned from timid, quiet, sorry little things who squeaked when touched, into confident, cocky, happy squishies with our love. Rats are never beyond saving, even if some of them require the snip to help them along; I agree that giving money to crap little pet shops like the OP mentioned isn't good as it encourages their poor practices, I also understand though that it can be nearly impossible to turn away from an animal that desperately needs to be loved. If the OP really wants to save him, then save him and take it slowly, show him lots of of love and he'll learn to trust. I would agree with the poster who suggested having a word with the pet shop owners about the suitability of the housing conditions.

My rescued boys who flourished, Raziel and Kain:


----------



## HeatherElle (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm not telling you what decision to make, but I'd personally go get him. If he was a terrible viscous biter, I think the pet store would have figured that out already. He might be a little shy and skittish but so what, babies are often like that anyway. I adopted my Ratticus from a pet store as an adult (he was dumped by his owner) and he was being kept in similar conditions. Tiny cage, nothing to do. The workers said he was a biter so I was hesitant. I repeatedly walked by him and talked to him then went home and thought about him for weeks before I finally just bit the bullet and took him home. His "biting" was just nibbling lightly on stuff to see if it was food, lol. I wish I would have taken him home the first day, he's such a sweetie. I would have hated to think about him all that time and then go up there and find him gone.


----------



## Mousey (Oct 23, 2012)

Gannyaan said:


> and mousey... i had always heard that rats who were not well socialized might be afraid and bite... actually i think there a couple threads in the forum about that... but i could be wrong, and maybe some rats are just biters regardless? im not really the rat expert lol...


 Yes, they most certainly can bite out of fear (just like any animal ), but I have dealt with MANY very scared, terrified rats and very few resort to biting. Most just scramble to get away and will resort to biting as very last resort. I have found that many kinds of animals resort to biting much quicker than rats to.


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

Get him


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

mousey: i would agree with you... i really wonder why that is? their teeth are stronger than some common metals, and the force of their jaws is 7000 lbs of force per square inch, or something ridiculous like that! when a rat intends to bite and hurt , YOU'LL KNOW! my rattie scarlet liked to play fight with peoples socks, sometimes nipping a bit out of fun. my friend who was rat sitting said she bit her foot. i laughed and waslike, if she actually bit you, you'd have lost a toe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

